# [SOLVED] Combat Arms Lag



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok ive been playing combat arms for quite some time now and i know my internet and computer are far superior to the recommended requirements but yet i have lag. so ive pinged www.nexon.net and combatarms.nexon.net and the request fails. now i find this very odd considering i have 30mbps comcast internet. now i have tried to direct connect to the router and modem same results. 

system specs: athlon 240, 4gb of ddr2 800, 5770 1gb, 2 320gb hd, msi 785gt-e63 mobo, and 750w power supply.

like i said before my internet is 30 mbps comcast cable i should never lag.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

Hi and welcome to TSF!

This could be caused by one of two things...or even both.

The first and foremost is Nexon's god awful servers which often buckle under load. This is not helped by the game being peer to peer. To see if it is Nexon's fault, try and see if you lag with any other game.

The lag may also be caused by over heating. Download Everest and take the temperatures of your GPU, CPU, and hard drive both while idle and while 15-20 minutes into the game.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

Fully detailed system specs

Coolermaster 690 II Basic, AMD Athlon II X2, MSI 785GT-E63, ATI 5770 1GB, WD 320GB Hard Drive, 80GB Maxtor Hard Drive, 4GB A-DATA DDR 800, Antec True Power 750W, LG DVD Burner, Windows 7 64Bit

Now i also tried playing the game with windows xp pro and it still lagged


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

alright let me run it real quick i have not stress tested in a while


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

just stress tested for about 8 mins or so my cpu temps never got above 40 which is about right i hit 41 with prime 95


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

Hmmm, temps seem normal. Does this lag happen with any other game (both offline and online)? If it doesn't, I guess it's safe to assume it's the faulty Nexon servers.

I'd also like to add that you are definitely not the only person with a decent computer to lag horribly on CA. A ton of people have been experiencing this.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

yeah i played mw2 and css fine no lag it has to b nexon. but the funny thing is my computer at my moms which is very similar to this 1 except phenom 2 msi 790gx and ddr3 ram i dont lag but its because of different internet service which is slower.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

alright this seems strange i was playing cod mw2 today and i was lagging both online and off so i know its not my memory or graphics card because i never droped framrates so im guessing since the athlon 240 does not have l3 cache this could b causing the problem.


----------



## faust1 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

Clean Corrupted Registry Keys Created by Combat Arms
Sometimes the registry keys created by the game get corrupted and causes the game to lag. The Windows Registry is an important component of the operating system and stores all the information about computer programs. Using a reliable Registry Cleaner and PC Optimizer such as ********* can fix most game lagging in your system.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Combat Arms Lag*

Dude this thread is so old, it was Nexons servers because they are horrible but I fixed it.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

OP has fixed the problem, so thread closed.


----------

